# 40 hp tohatsu running out of gas



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

My tohatsu has about threw me down and has shut off several times every time it stalls it is when I'm running super skinny and is pissing me off has anyone else had this problem the primer bulb goes soft if you pump it it will pick back up it seems to happen on take off and long runs seems like a fuel pump issue to me the primer bulb will stay primed other than when taking off if I pump it it will keep running it is a serious problem


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

This may help

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323707638


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info but I'm not Sure if that is the same thing I am going to give tohatsu a call tomorrow and find out if any problems are known my motor is a 2011 and it is not hard to start it just runs out of fuel if keep pumping the ball it will keep going and than take over and run fine it docent make a difference wether it is up or down it just allways seems to happen when I need to run super skinny stuff


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

You're probably best off giving them a call.

I did a little more googling and found this
http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=482272

Good luck


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Just curious, but what size fuel line are you running and how long is your line? 

I don't know why it would be cutting out when your ONLY running skinny?

The only issue use seen with mine so far is that it will lose prime after sitting for an hour or so on the water when I'm fishing. I go to crank it up and most of the gas has drained back into the tank. When I put the boat on the trailer and drive home I have no issues and the bulb stays primed, even when I go to use it a week later.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm don't know what size the fuel line is but the motor is on a gen 2 copperhead and this problem just started when it got warm outside and it dosent matter shallow or deep the problem is any time I stop and fish for a while maybe a check valve issue or something once ti does it if you keep pumping the ball it will run with no more problems until you shut down and fish than repeat the same dam thing happens


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

From the other threads linked above they talk about vapor lock. maybe try some of their suggestions. 

If your losing prime it could also be an air leak at a fuel fitting, pin file in a hose, or fuel water separator filter could be lose.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes it could be any thing I'm just curious as to why this is happening now I have checked every thing I know to check have replaced the fuel water separator checked all the connections for signs of fuel leaks and done every thing I know would cause it to act up was told by a dealer that the primer bulb was not in the right place and fuel could not be pulled from the front of a skiff that he has seen this and would try and do something about it but kept saying i will try but you didn't buy the motor from me so I think he will try to screw Me and is already being an ass about it but he said he would call tohatsu and see about the fuel pump deal with vapor lock that might be what is the start of the problem


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah I see.

When I get my SUV back I'm going to do some testing. Mine has been losing prime only after sitting up while fishing but any other time it works fine. Very strange. I'm going to try the long idle before shutting down. I do that with any other epuipment especially my modifed Cummins. 

Has the weather in your area been getting warmer recently?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh yeah it has been a bit warm out summer will be brutal


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sounds like the vapor lock issue to me. Ive had the problem and I had to have Tohatsu take care of it. If it only does it after the motor is warm than thats defintly the problem.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ater going back and reading the whole thread I say 100% the vapor lock issue no question about it. What the will do is send your computer to Texas to have it reprogramed, from there they have a wiring harness they plug into the motor and run a wire to the front of the boat where they put a extra fuel pump about a foot or two off the tank. The fuel pump doesnt always run it kicks on when needed. Since they did this not one little bit of a problem. Prior to them taking care of it they gave me the run around and played the blame game. Fuel lines, check valve, primer ball. They didnt get serious untill the Tohatsu rep that Mel buys his motors from got involved. Once he did they overnighted parts and told the dealer to stay late on a friday night to finish the job. Its been great ever since


----------

